# Is there something wrong with this bud?



## panoulis (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey there everyone this is my first thread on the forums ever made and it has to do about some buds i recently got from a friend here in my country (Greece). So there was many rains lately in my town/area and a friend that i got some buds from he has kilos at his house at his backyard on some black bags covered. Now the thing is there were lots of storms/rains/thunders/etc. lately and the weed got a little water inside as it seems..no idea cause it smells very WEIRD (to be honest it smells kinda like shit lol)

I've got some pics to share with ya'll, maybe someone here would know whats up with it..also note that the high is just ok the bud is a little "black" in some points but it's fine while you smoke it. The only bad thing is the "black" things it has on it and the smell..





^ This bud over here is like 1.6g and smells very weird as said above.

Thanks again everyone and happy smoking!


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 19, 2013)

looks like some bricked up imported low grade shit


----------



## panoulis (Jun 20, 2013)

Reklaw said:


> looks like some bricked up imported low grade shit


Nah this was grown in Greece and not from another country like albanian shit that fucks your throat with chemicals but the guy had this outside to his yard and we had some rains the past days

The high also very good I'm pretty high at the moment the only weird was the smell but ye all good!


----------



## Kdog988 (Jun 20, 2013)

The bud is moldy. If it got wet then dries out again improperly it will grow mold or mildew. I wouldnt smoke that shit. It wont hurt you its just way harsh and might give ya a sore throat


----------



## dl290485 (Jun 20, 2013)

lol it's funny you say it smells like shit... cause it literally looks like a turd. I can't make out an leafs or stem or calyx's... heh it just looks like an animal dropping


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 20, 2013)

Well if it works for ya that's awesome! It looks like it got smushed down pretty good. Happy smoking buddy!


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jun 20, 2013)

My friend was traveling in mountains somewhere and he brought weed that tasted and smelled like shit lol quality was good though. Place were he was is rainy too


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 20, 2013)

panoulis said:


> Nah this was grown in Greece and not from another country like albanian shit that fucks your throat with chemicals but the guy had this outside to his yard and we had some rains the past days
> 
> The high also very good I'm pretty high at the moment the only weird was the smell but ye all good!


 note to self, never move to greece..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 20, 2013)

I can see a seed stuck in the side of it.


----------



## Ilovebush (Jun 20, 2013)

MOLD...I agree. I can spot that shit from a mile...costly mistake no doubt


----------



## EzExtractions (Jun 23, 2013)

look like garbage


----------



## Dchrist (Jun 26, 2013)

Why would you even bother posting this? yes there is stuff wrong with it, it looks like a hard moist piece of shit thats been sitting in its own butt funk for way too long. this grower obviously doesnt have regards for quality or curing. im from the Bay area and if I had to smoke on this just to stay high. well......i just wouldnt smoke it at all. I would probably try to get high off my fermented shit before lighting up a bowl of that. sorry bro im just telling it how it is. oh wait i just realized that this was grown in Greece; im sure this is actually good quality for those people.


----------



## tlgram (Jun 27, 2013)

Eh, I have the same question, but I don't really want there to be two "is this good" threads on the front page, so...
how about this stuff, guys? http://imgur.com/yoUryBl,GLUsMQ7#0

I got it a few months ago, was in a jar for about two and a half of those months as I was out of town. It has turned a little darker in that time, but I don't see any noticeable mold like OP's pic (although the trichromes look either suspect or "dank" depending on who I ask). Also, it doesn't smell bad apart from a certain "hay"-like smell that was present a couple months ago and was most likely from harvesting too soon.

Alright, thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## KingDankBerry (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, Everyone. I saw this forum and had to chime in, as I have (unfortunately) seen my share of molds. Bud rot (Botrytis) is a dark brown/black rot, which is most commonly the side effect of an improper curing and/or overly humid conditions (think rain on outdoor). Keep your pot dry and don't ever smoke mold on purpose. Powdery mildew is one thing... but I would never use buds with black mold. Thanks, and happy smoking!
Oh, and remember: when buying a bag, you should always check for mold and bugs before you hand over that cash


----------



## BoB631 (Jul 10, 2013)

looks like ol reggie


----------



## Bud Candy Man (Jul 11, 2013)

Dchrist said:


> Why would you even bother posting this? yes there is stuff wrong with it, it looks like a hard moist piece of shit thats been sitting in its own butt funk for way too long. this grower obviously doesnt have regards for quality or curing. im from the Bay area and if I had to smoke on this just to stay high. well......i just wouldnt smoke it at all. I would probably try to get high off my fermented shit before lighting up a bowl of that. sorry bro im just telling it how it is. oh wait i just realized that this was grown in Greece; im sure this is actually good quality for those people.


 Why would you even post this trash


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 11, 2013)

the bud has been bricked, it was harvested and while it was still wet it was packed into a brick and packaged that way, thats why it looks like that. it sucks but nothign you can do now but grow your own, goodl uck


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks bad brother i would toss it!


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 15, 2013)

i would smoke it if i had to, im not to good for no bud. i would never throw it away though


----------



## LocknessMD (Jul 15, 2013)

That shit makes me feel even more blessed to live in a medical state.


----------



## coletemple (Jul 20, 2013)

That looks like some nasty sheet. id prolly smoke it tho. I'd smoke anything


----------



## panoulis (Jul 20, 2013)

coletemple said:


> That looks like some nasty sheet. id prolly smoke it tho. I'd smoke anything


lol for sure yo

Anyways I smoked a few times this bud and I must say that the high was pretty good and I didn't have any problems only the smell of the bud and its black color. Although it had lots of THC on it and a few seeds when I crushed it 

Thanks for the replies everyone, appreciated and happy smokin!


----------



## ParanoidStoner (Jul 21, 2013)

Greek shitty stuff.
Shitty strain, that don't cure & dry but pack it and bury it for months before they sell.

Smells like urine in the armpit


----------



## Dibbsey (Jul 22, 2013)

mexican brick weed


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 23, 2013)

looks like a clustered ball of bat guano


----------



## panoulis (Jul 25, 2013)

Greenbuzz said:


> Looks like it to me, its been tightly packed, has seed in it, nothing wrong with it if its smokeable but shit if you have paid regular prices.


I paid like 10 euros for 5-6g of this bud but it was okay while I was smoking it, no problem(s) at all and the high was okay, it had kinda lots of THC


----------



## EternalClarity (Jul 28, 2013)

That's just some low midgrade. Notice how it looks very compacted with seeds sticking out it random places? that means that bud was poorly grew. When the females are stressed out during growth they tend to pump out a lot of seeds. Also, there was no visible crystals, hairs, and the color was simply awful. I have not smoked smoked such low quality weed since 9th grade. If I were you, friend I would look for a new dealer.


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 28, 2013)

I would grind that shit up and make some hash... won't get much but I promise it'll be more worth your while than what you have there.


----------



## Xrangex (Jul 28, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> note to self, never move to greece..


Or move to Greece and show them how to grow lol


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

looks like the same shit someone tried to sell me.i'm by mexico.


----------



## PhucUp (Jul 30, 2013)

My friend it sounds like you are smoking black mold. Get the fuck out of the house and RUN TO A GOD DAMN HOSPITAL you do this and find the first nurse you can see and make love to her passing on your seed before your life and death situation hits the cross road and the decision of death is spontaneous.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

ive smoked weed from mexico smelled like diesel gas,i was always nervous wen I had to use the lighter with it .


----------



## direwolf71 (Jul 30, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I can see a seed stuck in the side of it.


That's not a seed, it's a peanut...or corn maybe.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 31, 2013)

direwolf71 said:


> That's not a seed, it's a peanut...or corn maybe.


lol..........


----------



## TheMystified420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sadly it still looks better than most of the crap in my area, lol.


----------

